# the cost of paying for blood hcg tests!!!



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

need to test thurs 1st march after DE at IM, GP will do this but cant say how long it will take.  

can't stand the suspense, so arranged with nearest fertility clionic, st judes, wolverhamtoon, they will get results next day but costs £155!!!!  

any advice on whether this is reasonable/extortionate. 
also where else might i go instead for less ££?

ck


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi CK,
Here is my feedback...£155    they are having a laugh, surely!!!
The most I have ever paid for a blood hcg was at my own fertility clinic and that is £40 and I get the results within a couple of hours.
I know from hearing other women say that it can take up to a week through a GP. 
Not sure what to suggest, maybe you could look in yellow pages or on 'tinternet for a local 'private health clinic' which may be able to offer the service?
Seriously you should not pay that, it's outrageous! 
If I could not find an alternative I would use my GP but do a Clearblue digital test on the Thursday as these are so so reliable and a lot of GP's use them anyway for urine testing.
Def start with local private health centres tho..
Best of luck hun..let me know how you get on..
Love Mikey xx


----------



## chopsy (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi

If you do a search on private hospitals in your area, you should find that the average price is about £45.00.

Fertility Clinics always seem to charge more.

Good Luck

Chopsy x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Jumping in here to say that it costs 19 euros in Paris and results same day, no visit to DR first needed.  Did have to pay I think 50 or 60  pounds once when had to do the test in London- London fertility ctr did not require a visit with a dr. first as it seems some do.  They really are ripping you ladies off majorly and I think it is a crime.  I mean basic cost of living is nearly the same in Paris as London ... so why the big differnece in costs with tests and scans in the UK

As I keep having low results I have had to go back 2,3 times, this time may need to do 4 times the HCG test so that would get very expensive.

I think I saw something once called doctortoday  in the UK that does basic tests and scans that were reasonable in UK.  sorry don't have the link but have a look on a search engine like google.co.uk.
hope that helps.
Bonnie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

CK

Bonnie just posted about Doctor today
I have found their website 
Will leave a link

http://www.doctortoday.co.uk/services.htm#SpecificInvestigations

Emxx
/links


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

ok  thanks for that  link.  
Looks like they provide some services may be useful for London ladies.  But still think 50 + additional 30 for taking the sample is really a rip off  - i mean it is not like you can take it yourself!!!... but at least they do not require a consultation as well.

Kind of like all these "cheap" airlines charging more than the seat price  for all the extra charges-- grrr!
b123


----------



## Zoe BB (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi,

I went to CARE in Manchester (they have clinics all over the country).  I was charged £10 for HCG, £10 for Oestradiol and £10 for Progesterone in early Jan,

However, a couple of weeks later they put the price up 50% to £15 for each of the tests.  (Still considerable cheaper then you were quoted though).

I received the results the same day in the afternoon.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice to know their remains at least somewhere that is being correct with their pricing.  Do you have to see a consultant first or be a patient there?  I wonder if they charge same in London area?  Will have to look into it for when I am over  in UK.
b123


----------

